# Suspected Aggression Caused by Rimadyl - Questions and Alternatives?



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

First of all, hello, I am brand new to these forums! I look forward to participating here and it seems like a wonderful, well-informed group of people. I was enticed to join this forum because I am a dog lover, but also because I have a few questions concerning one of my father's dogs.

Maggie is a 2 and 1/2 year old lab mix. She weighs about 110 lbs and is a rescue dog. About six months ago, we noticed that she was having problems lifting her hind legs, getting up the stairs, jumping, etc. We took her to the vet, where they x-rayed her hips and discovered that she has an abnormality in one of her hip joints which causes arthritis-like symptoms and pain. The vet prescribed Rimadyl for pain management and my dad supplements her food with glucosamine. 

Earlier today my dad said that while taking the dogs for a walk, Maggie chased a man into his truck, barking and growling at him and my dad thought she would have bitten him, given a chance. She has also acted more aggressively towards our neighbors, toward whom she has never displayed any sort of that behavior before. Upon a quick google search, I found that Rimadyl has frequently caused aggressive behavior in dogs. 

A few questions: Does anyone have experience with a dog made more aggressive by Rimadyl? Did the behavior subside when the dog was taken off of the drug? What other alternatives can anyone recommend for Rimadyl? Maggie is in nearly constant pain when not on it, so we definitely need to find an alternative pain reliever for her. 

Any help would be really appreciated, as my dad is worried about the future of his dog, due to her hip issues as well as behavioral ones. Thanks for all of your help, in advance!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never personally encountered aggression in dogs with Rimadyl use, but there are several alternatives if you don't want to use it anymore. Ask your vet about Metacam, Deramaxx, or Previcox, which are veterinary drugs in the same class (NSAIDS). Also ask about Tramadol, which is in another class of drugs but can be given with one of the others if needed. Just don't use any over the counter, human medications.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I've never personally encountered aggression in dogs with Rimadyl use, but there are several alternatives if you don't want to use it anymore. Ask your vet about Metacam, Deramaxx, or Previcox, which are veterinary drugs in the same class (NSAIDS). Also ask about Tramadol, which is in another class of drugs but can be given with one of the others if needed. Just don't use any over the counter, human medications.


Thanks! I will be sure to inquire about those when we can get a hold of our vet tomorrow. 

It's just heartbreaking to see such a young dog in so much pain whenever she moves, so we're attempting to prolong her life via pain management until we see signs that she is simply suffering too much to justify not taking more drastic actions.


----------



## boxerluv86 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello dmickle! Hope all is well with you and Maggie!  I have a 13 year old Boxer by the name of Kenya. She was showing signs of arthritis around 11, i took her to the vet and the first thing he told me was to try Rimadyl. After doing some research on the drug i became very worried about all the harmful side effects. So i decided to look up an all natural supplement just to give it a try. Liquid glucosamine was one of the first things that came about in my search and the company called Synflex. Ever since that day i placed my first order and i will continue to have Kenya take it everyday until her time has come. Before Synflex she could hardly walk now she moves about pain free and with ease. I wopuld highly recommend doing some research before trying the rimadyl. Take care! Hope this helps, it has truly worked wonders on Kenya!


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello-My dogs takes rimadyl and she has no aggression from a side effect. Good luck!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

See lots of info on side effects of rimadyl, but nothing about aggression. Other possible things to check (which might also lead to joint pain in addition to the bad hip) would be tick borne disease (which can also cause aggressive changes in behavior. Also might check for hypothyroid (which can cause aggressive behavior changes and weight gain). You mention that she is 110 lbs. which is awfully large for a Lab mix unless she's mixed with something quite large. If she's at all overweight it is important to know that one of the main things to keep a dysplastic dog healthy and mobile is to keep them quite lean. If she is hypothyroid, this could be a battle.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> See lots of info on side effects of rimadyl, but nothing about aggression. Other possible things to check (which might also lead to joint pain in addition to the bad hip) would be tick borne disease (which can also cause aggressive changes in behavior. Also might check for hypothyroid (which can cause aggressive behavior changes and weight gain). You mention that she is 110 lbs. which is awfully large for a Lab mix unless she's mixed with something quite large. If she's at all overweight it is important to know that one of the main things to keep a dysplastic dog healthy and mobile is to keep them quite lean. If she is hypothyroid, this could be a battle.


This^^^^. Also, ask vet about trying Previcox.


----------

